# Toni Collette and Drew Barrymore Move Audiences in Miss You Already, on Digital HD February 16 and Blu-ray, DVD, and On Demand March 1.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Toni Collette and Drew Barrymore Prove the Power of Friendship When Miss You Already Arrives On Digital HD On February 16
and Blu-ray™, DVD, and On Demand March 1
from Lionsgate

SANTA MONICA, CA (December 21, 2015) - Showing just how unbreakable the bonds of lifelong friendship can be, Oscar® nominee Toni Collette (Little Miss Sunshine, Best Supporting Actress, 1999) and Golden Globe® winner Drew Barrymore (TV's"Grey Gardens," 50 First Dates) star in the powerful dramedy Miss You Already, arriving on Digital HD on February 16 and Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand March 1 from Lionsgate. Directed by Catherine Hardwicke (Twilight), the 2015 theatrical film also stars Dominic Cooper (Captain America: The First Avenger) and Paddy Considine (Child 44), Frances De La Tour (Hugo), and Jaqueline Bisset (TV's "Dancing on the Edge"), in a touching story that will make viewers laugh, cry, and plan a date with their closest friend.

Milly (Collette) is the woman who has everything: a successful career, a rock-star husband, and two beautiful children. Her best friend is Jess (Barrymore), who works in a community garden, lives in a boathouse with her boyfriend Jago, and desperately wants a baby. Friends since childhood, Jess and Milly can't remember a time when they didn't share everything - secrets, clothes, even boyfriends. Their differences act as the glue binding them together. That is, until Milly is hit with the life-changing news that she has breast cancer, and needs Jess's support more than ever. As Jess tries to balance her own life, as well as be there for Milly, it's only a matter of time before the pressure on their bond takes its toll.

The Miss You Already home entertainment release is packed with special features including deleted scenes with optional directory commentary, a behind-the-scenes featurette, a music video, on-set selfies, and more. Miss You Already will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for the suggested retail prices of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively. 



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

Deleted Scenes with Optional Director Commentary
"With Love: Making Miss You Already" Featurette
"There's a Place" Music Video by The All-American Rejects
On-Set Selfies
Filmmaker Commentary
A Director's Lookbook of Milly's Party

*Subject to Change 

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Miss You Already © 2015 S Films (MYA) Limited. All Rights Reserved. Artwork © 2016 Roadside Attractions LLC. Supplementary Materials © 2016 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: PG-13 Thematic Content, Sexual Material and Some Language
Genre: Drama, Comedy, Romance
Closed-Captioned: NA
Subtitles: English and Spanish, English SDH
Feature Run Time: 113 Minutes
Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital ​


----------

